
Show HN: Felicity – Node.js models from Joi schema - westyler
https://github.com/xogroup/felicity
======
westyler
There's also a blog post introducing the library at
[http://blog.eng.xogrp.com/post/153784367849/introducing-
feli...](http://blog.eng.xogrp.com/post/153784367849/introducing-felicity)

